# Pillow stuffing?



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, I have been told that I am cheap. I prefer thrifty and frugal. But I have pretty much memorized 'The TightWad Gazette'. LOL!

Anyway, I needed a new pillow. My two does are due to kindle within a week. So I bought the new pillow with the Ideas of using my old pillow stuffing, AKA fiberfill, AKA polyester fluff, as nest box material. I will run my old pillow thru the wash and completely dry it. Is there any problems with my re-purposing of my old pillow?

I still have time to change my plans if needed.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't repurpose a pillow for that, is there anything you can use the stuffing for? I would be worried the doe might chew the stuffing and cause problems. It also might get stuck on her nails and she will drag it out, get tangled in it or drag the kits out


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The fibers in pillow stuffing are too long to make suitable bedding material for baby bunnies. Besides, we really don't know what the doe does with the fur she used to line the nest. Some never mess with it but in some cases it vanishes when the kits are furred enough to keep themselves warm. If the doe eats the pillow stuffing you could have a dead doe very quickly.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

toss the old pillow in the dog house he may like it . better to use hay or straw for your rabbits .I once tried using that stuffing as nesting material for canarys the hair like fibers are very strong and will get rapped around feet toes ect cutting off the circulation of the babies or mother either way as I found out the hard way you are liable to end up with missing feet or toes yarn or even cotton string are bad choices also .


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont even like using lint from a dryer as recommended by some websites. 

Like arnie posted take it make a dog bed out of it..


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I thought it seemed like a good way to re-use something unneeded, but I guess not. 

My dog is an idiot. He doesn't go in his dog houses. (He has three). Even in the worst weather. He sits on them and howls like a wolf. He thinks he is Buck from 'Call of the Wild'. LOL!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Or Snoopy


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

A lot of rodents have lost limbs to various fibers like that. Even ones sold in chew tubes specifically for rodents to nest with. The rabbits probably have the same risk. Birds are worse. They seem to have an extra talent at getting things wrapped around their legs and toes.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

With angora bunnies, we will frequently clip the fiber into shorter lengths. Otherwise it can wrap around little baby bunny necks and strangle them.


----------

